# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Repetir un juego de magia

## Alberto Cubero Garcia

Hola he intentado buscar esto en el buscador y no he llegado a encontrar nada a lo mejor es que lo uso mal,el tema es el siguiente he echo un juego de magia a un compañero y le ha gustado y quiere que se lo repita y yo le he dicho que no,y una pregunta que me hago es.. ese juego se lo puedo hacer otro dia??o ya no se lo puedo hacer mas??es un tema que me gustaria que hablaramos a ver que pensais vosotros y perdornar por ser tan pesado..

----------


## nmazzaroni

Hola Alberto... En mi opinión depende mucho del juego, pero lo recomendable es que no repitas nunca un juego para el mismo público en la misma sesión. Esto quiere decir que si puedes repetirlo, pero no inmediatamente después de haberlo hecho (recuerda que la segunda vez que lo hagas ya se habrá perdido el factor sorpresa y la persona estará mas pendiente en "atraparte" que en disfrutar el juego) 
Mi consejo es que no lo repitas... Muestrale otro juego, o no le muestres ninguno. Con el tiempo será difícil no repetir juegos ante tus amigos o esa gente cercana con la que pasas mucho tiempo contigo... A mi me sucede que realizo cierto juego de mi repertorio ante público nuevo pero siempre o casi siempre hay algún amigo que ya lo vio... Por eso no dejo las repeticiones para estos casos... Espero haberme explicado bien... Saludos

----------


## renard

Si nos dices de que juego se trata te podremos aconsejar mejor.

----------


## Alberto Cubero Garcia

El juego se llama doble prediccion y es de vicente canuto,de todas formas repito que no se lo repite al momento me nege completamente,pero estoy con la mosca detras de la oreja porque a lo mejor un dia me dice mi compañero repite el juego de aquel dia y no se que hacer,de todas formas es una persona que quiere pillar el truco,, disfruta con la magia pero poco,, me entendeis no??

----------


## renard

No se lo repitas que se quede con las ganas,no tienes nada que ganar repitiendole el juego y todo que perder asi que no se lo vuelvas a hacer.
Un abrazo

----------


## samucabeza

Espaciado en el tiempo no creo que sea malo repetírselo, por ejemplo en un mes o algo así. no?
Saludos!

----------


## navarescandela

Un mes es mas que suficiente... e incluso menos... Aunque, es cierto, que muchos juegos puedes hacerlos muchisimas veces y es casi imposible descubrir el secreto (pero no es para nada recomendable y ademas seria una tonteria grandisima).

Opino que se lo hagas una vez y le dejes impresionado... lo mas seguro es que si te pide que lo repitas, sea porque te quiere pillar el cómo lo haces. Otros juegos, tan dificiles de pillar como un cambio de valor de billete o una baraja invisible, por ejemplo, puedes llegar a hacerselo dos veces. Pero ninguna mas en algun tiempo, porque lo poco agrada y lo mucho cansa... impresionales y no dejes que te tienten a hacerlo otra vez y que te puedan pillar... Quedarias fatal.

Un saludoo!!  :Smile1:

----------


## joepc

Deja un tiempo antes de repetirlo, y muy importante, no le avises que se lo vas a repetir.

----------


## lalogmagic

Considero que se puede repetir el efecto, pero como dice joepc sin anunciarlo y cambiando la presentación, de esa manera si te piden el juego puedes decir que ahora tienes uno parecido y presentarlo con una nueva charla y un ritmo distinto de esa manera no lo descubriran.

Saludos.

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Nunca he hecho un juego dos veces seguidas, y menos ahora que soy un "noob" jaja pero si alguna vez lo he vuelto a hacer delante de una persona que ya lo ha visto, por ejemplo, si hoy le hago un juego a un amigo y me pide que se lo repita le digo que no directamente, con cualquier excusa, pero si dentro de un par de semanas me lo pide de este modo.. "hazle el juego que me hiciste a..." se lo hago a la persona/as que me diga pero porque entiendo que en ese momento lo que pretende es que flipen los demás, de la primera manera que comenté aunque no sea para "atraparte" puede que lo haga sin quererlo, como te han dicho.. pierdes el efecto sorpresa.

----------


## Herpo el Loco

Bueno, como dicen los compañeros, yo ese juego precisamente no lo repetiría. De hecho creo que es precisamente el que le hice varias varias veces a un conocido y comenzó a sospechar. Yo personalmente como a la gente que tengo cerca no le interesa mucho la magia que digamos, me permito hacerles el mismo truco cada X tiempo, porque ni se acuerdan y es como nuevo para ellos  :Wink1:  y más ahora que me conseguí una baraja de poker y cada truco anterior con la española parece nuevo...

----------


## Castellary

Aún estando seguro de que no me pueden pillar (aunque de esto creeme que NUNCA se está al 100% seguro) no es conveniente repetir el truco. Como dice joepc, es mejor dejar un tiempo de "meditación" por parte del espectador. Lo que yo suelo hacer es repetirselo cuando pillo al espectador desprevenido, para que no vea venir el truco y me diga al final: "¡Ya lo has vueto a hacer!"

Saludos.

----------


## Mago Aleph

El hecho de repetir un juego es ambiguo, *lo que no se puede repetir es el efecto*, ya que al conocer el efecto del juego pierde la sorpresa y por lo tanto la ilusión. Por la misma razón una regla de la charla de un juego es "No decir lo que estas ni vas a hacer o pasar a no ser que mientas" ya que eso elimina la sorpresa alimento de la ilusión. 

Podes repetir el juego, usando otro efecto claro. Por esa razón la carta ambiciosa se realiza varias veces usando el mismo secreto pero con efectos diferentes, lo que hace imposible detectar el truco. =)

----------


## arahan70

Como ya te aconsejaron, déjalo con ganas de verlo, muéstrale otro diferente, utiliza parte de tu presentación anterior y cámbialo a medio camino por otro juego distinto " ¡Hey, me acabo de recordar otra forma de hacerlo!"  o termínalo con una broma (pon los jockers como predicciones sin que los vea y cuando los saques dile que los jockers pueden asumir el valor de cualquier carta, así que....) te ríes con él y pasas a otra cosa

----------


## Rojinni

Hombre yo creo que un juego se puede repetir cambiando la técnica de realización, esto es como sacar la carta elegida primero mezclando por una americana y la segunda por una hindú por ejemplo, esto permite ademas de lucirte dar variedad y el espectador creerá que son dos efectos diferentes. En concreto el juego de la doble predicción no da mucho juego pero se podria repetir sacando la carta de color alterno o la carta antecedente a la predicha esto es, si predices el 2D sacas el 2P(por alternancia de colores) o si sacas el 2D hacer que se junte con el AD(por carta antecedente) todo ello presentado como se debe claro esta.
D=diamantes P=picas

Un saludo!

----------


## josemagic96

pues amigo en este cazo ya que sabes que el lo que quiere es pillarte el truco, no lo hagas pero para futuras dudas te digo lo siguiente:
muchos aconsejan nunca repetir un juego ;mas sin embargo hay muchos juegos en los que repetirlo es lo que lo hace funcionar y sorprender mas, en caso de juegos que no se traten de eso no es muy recomendable hacerlo, pero si esperas un tiempo y cambias totalmente la presentación las personas lo verán como un juego totalmente diferente. saludos,y animo  :Smile1:

----------


## hercules

Por todo lo que he leído, me parece muy coherente y estoy absolutamente de acuerdo, sobre todo en efectos de cartas, pero hay algunos efectos que se puedes hacer bajo mi punto de vista 2 y hasta 3 veces seguidas

uno muy simple es el efecto del Juego de las 3 monedas, este juego se realiza con tres monedas, cogemos una, cogemos dos, y la tercera al bolsillo, la pregunta, cuantas monedas tengo en la mano, 

el espectador dice pues dos

y tu sacas tres, te dije que este juego se hace con tres monedas, y asi hasta dos o tres veces seguidas, 

este juego en concreto si se hace una vez no tiene gracia, (bajo mi humilde opinión, ) pero dos y tres veces es genial

bueno yo lo hago asi, supongo que no estará mal

saludos

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Pero ten en cuenta que cada vez se hace con un pase distinto, o por lo menos ligeramente diferente, por lo tanto no repites el juego sino que haces lo mismo pero de distinta forma.

----------


## Jdharma

Una forma muy buena de cumplir con la norma de no repetir el efecto y de no dejar frustrado o, peor, enfadado al espectador es decir: "Mira, lo voy a hacer otra vez, solo que esta vez...." Y haces otro efecto diferente. Aunque sea un efecto radicalmente diferente, has vuelto a hacer "magia", y si te dice que no es exactamente lo mismo, le puedes decir que la magia nunca es igual o algo así. Pero así no se enfada, ve más magia, que es lo que en el fondo te estaba pidiendo. Y además ve que sabes hacer más cosas así que... Todos contentos  :Smile1:

----------


## Lukan

Ten en cuenta lo que dice Nmazzaroni...




> (recuerda que la segunda vez que lo hagas ya se habrá perdido el factor sorpresa y la persona estará mas pendiente en "atraparte" que en disfrutar el juego)

----------


## pelayocienfu

yo siempre que lo repito pero cambio el final de forma que se esperen algo y sea algo distinto. (siemrpe que el efecto lo permita)

----------


## leadershit

yo creo que depende mucho del juego, aveces con cuentas falsas se resalta el efecto, con doble predicción creo que no lo haría de nuevo....
igual yo creo que el tema igual es manejar al espectador después del juego D:
cuando me piden repetir un efecto y no quiero, digo entre risas "no no no, una vez para los vivos" y no me lo piden más. 

saludoss

----------


## ericmelvin10

Yo lo que suelo hacer es decirle que s&#237;, y cambi&#243; la forma de la revelaci&#243;n, la t&#233;cnica usada antes o realizo una broma para crear distensi&#243;n (realizar el efecto mal a prop&#243;sito y luego realizar la revelaci&#243;n de otra forma). No se s&#237; me explico.
Lo que en realidad haces es otro efecto o revelaci&#243;n haciendo creer que vas a repetir el efecto.

----------


## Moss

El Tapatal ese de los huevos está matando el Foro. No hay Dios que lea los mensajes.

----------


## ericmelvin10

Substituye los numeros por vocales con acento.

Intentare escribir sin acentos

----------


## Moss

> Substituye los numeros por vocales con acento.



O viceversa.  :Wink1:

----------


## srvaliente

Haber lo de repetir el juego...yo he visto juegos en youtube 10 veces y no he pillado el truco porque el tio lo hace perfecto. Cuando alguien te pide que lo vuelvas hacer, puede ser por varias razones: 

1) Le ha gustado mucho y quiere verlo otra vez.
2) Quiere verlo otra vez para tratar de adivinar donde esta el truco, o como lo haces.

Si es la primera, no pasaria nada, porque reforzaria que tu eres buen mago y que las cosas no te salen por casualidad. 

Si es la segunda, hay ventajas e incovenientes.

1) Ventajas: Refuerza tu condicion de mago y  la de que no puede pillarte.
2) Desventajas: Si te pilla una vez, a parte de fanfarronearte, en lo sucesivo siempre tratara de pillarte en los demas juegos y siempre querra que lo repitas con ese proposito.
Si no te pilla, quedar como tonto, tu como buen mago y dejara de darte la brasa.

La solucion que yo doy es muy sencilla:

Cuando estudies el juego, crea 2 versiones del mismo, uno haciendolo lo mas sencillo posible y otro complicandolo más.
De modo que cuando te pidan hacerlo otra vez, haces la version mas dificil y asi los dejas mas estupefactos.
Por ejemplo: Si puedes enseñar las cartas, en la primera version no las enseñes.
Si puedes cortar, no cortes. 
Si las puedes barajar o el las puede barajar, en la primera barajas tu y en la segunda que lo haga el.
Si puede participar, por ejemplo haciendo  o diciendote donde colocas las cartas, en la primera version las colocas tu y en la segunda que lo haga el.

Y siempre diremos, vale lo repito, pero "ahora lo hare mas dificil todavia".

Si el juego no os interesa repertirlo porque no os sale de los co...... pues se dice este juego nunca lo repito y punto pelota, pero puedo hacer este que si me gusta repetirlo, y se lo haces quiera o no quiera. Y aser posible haces un juego donde quede como tonto y tu quedes de maravilla. Veras como se le quitan las ganas de volver a preguntar.

Si....soy un poco cabroncete jajaja.

----------


## Marvel

> Haber lo de repetir el juego...yo he visto juegos en youtube 10 veces y no he pillado el truco porque el tio lo hace perfecto. Cuando alguien te pide que lo vuelvas hacer, puede ser por varias razones: 
> 
> 1) Le ha gustado mucho y quiere verlo otra vez.
> 2) Quiere verlo otra vez para tratar de adivinar donde esta el truco, o como lo haces.


Me temo que el caso 1 no existe, o al menos yo no lo conozco. El segundo visionado siempre es para fijarse en todo lo que no se ha fijado al principio. Se puede sorprender la primera vez, pero la segunda si sabe como es, ya no lo hará con la misma intensidad. Será tiempo perdido.
El tema de hacer el efecto de otra manera, puede valer si quieres reforzar la incredibilidad. Puede ser válido, porque no repites el método, que es lo más preocupante, pero ojo porque en esa ocasión el espectador estará más atento, y seguirá sin estar tan sorprendido como la primera vez.

En cualquier caso, la norma de no repetir por defecto está bastante bien, ¿por qué? Muy sencillo; no siempre vas a tener una segunda forma de hacer las cosas en tus efectos, de manera que si acostumbras a la gente a que no repites, se quedarán para siempre con la primera impresión. Pero si unas veces lo repites y otras no, subcomunicarás un mensaje de que no se puede repetir por algo.

Recuerdo que una vez, hice para mi abuelo, un efecto con cartas que necesitaba un orden, y después de hacerlo quedaba roto.
Mi abuelo me dijo que si podía repetirlo, y le dije que no lo iba a repetir (antes si le había repetido otro efecto distinto). En ese momento, me señaló con una pícara sonrisa y un "¡aja!", dándole un sentido de como si me hubiera pillado que había "trampa".
Es un poco triste, pero simplemente el tener la certeza de que había "trampa", le bastó para perder la ilusión del efecto.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Lo primero es que el factor sorpresa disminuye considerablemente,por no decir que casi desaparece. Lo segundo es que hay multitud de técnicas que pueden ser descubierta,por muy bien que las realices. Si hay juegos que puedes repetir hasta un máximo de tres veces ya que su construcción te lo permite dado a que cambias de método para llegar al mismo efecto. A partir de tres veces la cosa empieza a resultar aburrida.

----------


## srvaliente

Ya hombre esta claro, pero no todos podemos, queremos o tenemos la capacidad para hacer un juego todos los dias delante de personas diferentes. Habra que tener un publico de "sparring" no? jaja como los familiares, conocidos u otros magos amigos o conocidos. Donde ademas estos te pueden servier a modo de "rodaje" para depurar tecnica y quitar fallos, pulir la actuacion etc. 

Esto es como jugar al ajedrez con una computadora, aprendes, las aperturas, aprendes el desarrollo, pero nunca va ser igual que jugar con una humano por muy novato que sea. Pero, en un principio hasta que uno tenga un cierto nivel, me pareceria licito hacerlo.

Claro no obstante lo idea seria aprender con el number one del ajedrez claro.

----------


## GPER

concuerdo con lo del factor sorpresa, pero al "repetir" podria ser a tu favor. Como dice pelayo, decir que lo vas a repetir y el espectador estará tan concentrado en pillarte el truco, vas y le cambias el juego a la mitad del mismo, yo creo que la mayoria aca ya puede improvisar.
Me ha pasado que me piden repetir un juego donde tengo que controlar una carta y en la mayoria de veces al repetirlo me piden ellos barajar, y ahí es donde viene la misdireccion y le haces un empalme a la elegida antes que mezclen, ahi queda el mismo juego pero con una ilusion aun mas poderosa, y si no hay oportunidad para el empalme podrás cambiar el juego en algun momento como dije al comienzo..

----------

